# Pakvent 1, indigenous ventilator by POF under trials



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ventilator Prototype PAKVENT-1 manufactured by PMO engineers brought to Combined Military Hospital (CMH) for trials. Project now being developed jointly by Pakistan Engineering Council (PEC), PMO, and Pakistan Ordnance Factories (POF).

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
30


----------



## Pandora

Let's hope trails go smoothly and we can get this baby in production line soon. Coming days are going to be very tough and these ventilator will make all the difference in saving lives of thousands.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Ma Sha ALLAH . May ALLAH help us in this important project Aameen .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal.

Country our size need to have 150-200 k ventilators, when this crises started we just had around 2000.

If these indigenous ventilators are a success, we should produce them en masse to reach 200k number in coming 2-3 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fitpOsitive

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Ventilator Prototype PAKVENT-1 manufactured by PMO engineers brought to Combined Military Hospital (CMH) for trials. Project now being developed jointly by Pakistan Engineering Council (PEC), PMO, and Pakistan Ordnance Factories (POF).
> View attachment 620925


For this technology, we need good embedded software testers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceCold

Had we started producing ventilators in January, by April there would had been significant numbers for our use. Also ventilator is a hot commodity these days, if we can produce just enough at war footing we might just be able to export them and support some of our dwindling exports these days. Why are we always late to the party?

Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## sparten

They were something like 50 ventilators designs submitted to Pakistan Engineering Council. 3 have been approved and are in clinical trials and Drug Regulatory Authority Pakistan's approval is awaited, pending the trial results.
The last step is commercial production and the ministry is getting the designers in touch with large industrial concerns. POF won't have a problem in this last step.

I hope the Army has learnt that reliance on foreigners for medical devices is as dangerous to the country as reliance on weapons. We need to make as much as possible locally. Create jobs, export opportunities in addition to not having to run to the four corners of the world trying to secure ventilators.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

sparten said:


> They were something like 50 ventilators designs submitted to Pakistan Engineering Council. 3 have been approved and are in clinical trials and Drug Regulatory Authority Pakistan's approval is awaited, pending the trial results.
> The last step is commercial production and the ministry is getting the designers in touch with large industrial concerns. POF won't have a problem in this last step.
> 
> I hope the Army has learnt that reliance on foreigners for medical devices is as dangerous to the country as reliance on weapons. We need to make as much as possible locally. Create jobs, export opportunities in addition to not having to run to the four corners of the world trying to secure ventilators.


Frankly, its not the armys job to think about medical devices. Thats what we have the ministry of health for that!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sparten

IceCold said:


> Had we started producing ventilators in January, by April there would had been significant numbers for our use. Also ventilator is a hot commodity these days, if we can produce just enough at war footing we might just be able to export them and support some of our dwindling exports these days. Why are we always late to the party?


Lol. No. It usually takes years to design, test, approve and manufacture a product. Here they have done it in weeks. They have done two years work in two months.

Remember the old engineering adage, 9 women cannot make a baby in 1 month.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Frankly, its not the armys job to think about medical devices. Thats what we have the ministry of health for that!


Look at Iran. Due to sanctions, they cannot properly treat the sick. They are being forced to decide between their strategic interests and the health of their people.

Make no mistake about it. Public health is a matter of national security and pharmaceuticals and medical devices are strategic commodities. It’s absolutely is the Militaries job to worry about that.

We also need a national strategic reserve of such devices.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

good luck!


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Brilliant. Hope we have the medical personnel now. As pilots are to aircraft, doctors and nurses are to equipment. Pakistan must protect its personnel by all necessary means. This is a matter of national security.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugen

It would be amazing if they achieve this so quickly, and I really hope they do. Pakistan Zindabad!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed1.

fitpOsitive said:


> For this technology, we need good embedded software testers.


Not necessarily. This is probably a bare metal implementation and not running a RTOS. A couple of GPIO pins for getting analog signals from two pressure sensors (inhale/exhale) and then two pins for opening/closing two solenoid valves, a couple of pins to drive motors to inflate/deflate air balls and 3-4 pins for SPI to communicate with LCD. A junior software tester can test it in an hour. Also often equipment like this is tested by blackbox testing method. Meaning you don't care what is happening inside, you just look at input and output and if output meets desired output plus/minus error then you are good.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fitpOsitive

Syed1. said:


> Not necessarily. This is probably a bare metal implementation and not running a RTOS. A couple of GPIO pins for getting analog signals from two pressure sensors (inhale/exhale) and then two pins for opening/closing two solenoid valves, a couple of pins to drive motors to inflate/deflate air balls and 3-4 pins for SPI to communicate with LCD. A junior software tester can test it in an hour. Also often equipment like this is tested by blackbox testing method. Meaning you don't care what is happening inside, you just look at input and output and if output meets desired output plus/minus error then you are good.


O mere Einstein, for making medical devices, we follow particular line for software and functional verification. Uski bat keraha tha. I don't know particular standards, but medical devices are usually made more reliable, then complex. 
And I have seen these devices, specially India is way ahead of us.


----------



## American Pakistani

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Ventilator Prototype PAKVENT-1 manufactured by PMO engineers brought to Combined Military Hospital (CMH) for trials. Project now being developed jointly by Pakistan Engineering Council (PEC), PMO, and Pakistan Ordnance Factories (POF).
> View attachment 620925


This is where we need to donate.


----------



## V. Makarov

I have recently come to realize that these make-shift ventilators can also be harmful for the patient. The volume of the airflow has to be meticulously monitored through sensors, and the air going inside the lungs need to be humid etc.

This YouTube video explains all the things needed in a make-shift ventilator

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Purepak-pak

Hope everything goes smoothly


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

V. Makarov said:


> I have recently come to realize that these make-shift ventilators can also be harmful for the patient. The volume of the airflow has to be meticulously monitored through sensors, and the air going inside the lungs need to be humid etc.
> 
> This YouTube video explains all the things needed in a make-shift ventilator


Its being produced by 2 national organisations that build far more developed technologies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmad Bhutta

This Corona pandemic may turn us into manufacture r instead of importers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shah_Deu



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sparten

Syed1. said:


> Not necessarily. This is probably a bare metal implementation and not running a RTOS. A couple of GPIO pins for getting analog signals from two pressure sensors (inhale/exhale) and then two pins for opening/closing two solenoid valves, a couple of pins to drive motors to inflate/deflate air balls and 3-4 pins for SPI to communicate with LCD. A junior software tester can test it in an hour. Also often equipment like this is tested by blackbox testing method. Meaning you don't care what is happening inside, you just look at input and output and if output meets desired output plus/minus error then you are good.


Rumour has it that they already had a prototype designed earlier and they simply reused it when the current crises started.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Ventilator Prototype PAKVENT-1 manufactured by PMO engineers brought to Combined Military Hospital (CMH) for trials. Project now being developed jointly by Pakistan Engineering Council (PEC), PMO, and Pakistan Ordnance Factories (POF).
> View attachment 620925


Let this crisis be a wakeup call for self reliance in manufacturing


----------



## graphican

An excellent ventilator design. Simple and can be produced using existing machines. 
https://www.aria-group.com/covid19-1. Video available on the page.


----------



## AsianLion

any update on this when its quality checked and coming in market?


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

AsianUnion said:


> any update on this when its quality checked and coming in market?


DRAP needs to give clearance first

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> DRAP needs to give clearance first



How long would that take to get Quality Standard check?

Move thread to: https://defence.pk/pdf/forums/covid-19-coronavirus.198/

@Adios Amigo @Arsalan @Jango @The Eagle @waz @Zaki @blain2 @Irfan Baloch @TaimiKhan @Socra


----------



## alibaz

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Ventilator Prototype PAKVENT-1 manufactured by PMO engineers brought to Combined Military Hospital (CMH) for trials. Project now being developed jointly by Pakistan Engineering Council (PEC), PMO, and Pakistan Ordnance Factories (POF).
> View attachment 620925



Yeh kaam bhi Ghulail walon nay kar dia. well done


----------

